# Studio Fashion Shoot



## xposurepro (Jan 15, 2009)

Studio shot with a local model.


----------



## tbphotography (Jan 15, 2009)

very nice... i always like the full body elbow shots... btw, nice lighting...


----------



## craig (Jan 15, 2009)

The shot seems to be about the floor. Tell us your thought process here.

Love & Bass


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I see where Craig is going, but I personally don't mind the floor.  What concerns me is the latitude of the shot.  Her legs are coming out of a black abyss.  The detail in the dark end of the spectrum is lost.

-Nick


----------



## bwlergh (Jan 16, 2009)

Love the legs, however the shadow in her cleavege makes it look like she is a DD cup.


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 16, 2009)

The floor is there because the image was for publication and the copyspace was required .. as for the DD .. I didn't get out a tape measure but I'd say that was close to accurate.


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 16, 2009)

xposurepro said:


> The floor is there because the image was for publication and the copyspace was required .. as for the DD .. I didn't get out a tape measure but I'd say that was close to accurate.


 

Again, no problem with the floor.  The cup size didn't even phase me.  I am just concerned about latitude.  I think you have lost detail in the blacks.  Here shorts are just gone.

Just my opinions.  I like the shot.  Even if there was no need for copyspace, I like the floor.  The reflection of the models' outline sells it perfectly.

-Nick


----------



## bwlergh (Jan 16, 2009)

I feel that your eye flows up the legs, skims past the shorts and into that shadow between her breasts. 
I personally don't have a problem with the shorts. If the focus is meant to be the legs, shorts don't really need to be seen THAT much, you know they are there.


----------



## resevordg (Jan 27, 2009)

xposurepro said:


> The floor is there because the image was for publication and the copyspace was required .. as for the DD .. I didn't get out a tape measure but I'd say that was close to accurate.



I would love to see what the final publication image looked like. Would you be willing to upload a finished product complete with all the copy and whatnot?

I know many times in my work I have found that when text is applied it completely changes the feel of the photograph. As a photographer it is important to shoot with that in mind.


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Craig that the floor seems dominant.  And also with the fact that the image as a whole seems too dark.  The darks are all clipped.  With the floor, it's not so much that there's so much of it, it's the strong diagonal lines.  I feel like they lead you out the right side of the picture.  They bring you to the chair, which and a void, so your eyes just escape right out.  Her leg doesn't seem strong enough to pull me back into the frame.  Her right leg (left side of the image) seems to be a much stronger line.  Maybe if the lines were leading to that, it would pull you back in.  Or just having the lines be straight into the frame would be good.  But the underlying problem is that my eye can't get past the black barrier of the chair.  I like the pose, like the hair and like the light on the model, but the foreground never lets me get to her.  As someone said, that will most likely be completely negating with overlying text.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 29, 2009)

You've titled this "fashion" I cant see this element. H


----------



## crazycreature11 (Feb 26, 2009)

great lighting .... good expressions ... the works


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 3, 2009)

i think the floor could have been cleaner. looks dusty and dirty, unless thats what u were going for


----------

